

No, That Meeting Could Not Have Been an Email - abstractcoder
https://hbr.org/2015/04/no-that-meeting-could-not-have-been-an-email

======
JoeAltmaier
Ok, not an email, but certainly it could have been on-line. You get all the
feedback, better access to documents and web resources, and you get to know
who everybody is (little names over their avatars).

